# 24" storm 12-30-12



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

A few pics from Sunday's storm that dumped 24" of fresh powder. We also got 9" of wet snow on Friday. It's been a very busy few days!! payupwesport

First picture is of the Boss 9'2" stacking snow. 
2nd picture is of a driveway that I plow that neighbor made a complete mess of by plowing their snow across the road into this driveway. 
3rd pic is of another driveway I plow. 
4th pic, another driveway I plow.
5th pic, my brother stuck with the Ford F350, which required a wrecker. Other than this, we were unscathed.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

You and your brother have a thing for getting stuck eh? Lol just joking around Dean.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I hope your customer knows you didnt leave it like that. I'd be pissed with neighbor, & having a chat with them.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1553654 said:


> You and your brother have a thing for getting stuck eh? Lol just joking around Dean.


LOL. It seems that way sometimes. We do plow some pretty crappy places that a person tends to get stuck in more often. Plus we don't mind laughing at ourselves after the fact. I'm betting everyone here gets stuck too. If you say you don't, you're either lying or you haven't plowed very much.



BC Handyman;1553826 said:


> I hope your customer knows you didnt leave it like that. I'd be pissed with neighbor, & having a chat with them.


Oh yes she knows. She actually sent me a facebook message saying it happened, again. My customer is an older lady and doesn't want to upset the neighbor by saying something but I think she's getting fed up with it because she called the cops on him this time.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

A few pics after the storm.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Both rigs look sweet! And no, by no means am I saying I havent been stuck, I just dont take pictures lol, can't have any evidence!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1553922 said:


> Both rigs look sweet! And no, by no means am I saying I havent been stuck, I just dont take pictures lol, can't have any evidence!


Thanks!

Getting stuck doesn't really bother me, other than spending the time to get out. A picture never hurts to remind us of our screw ups. lol

Here's a couple more for ya. This is of a friend who is stuck.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Every 1 gets stuck sooner or later.

Cough I never get stuck Cough... yea ok Ill admit I got stuck a few times


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

MSS Mow;1553633 said:


> 2nd picture is of a driveway that I plow that neighbor made a complete mess of by plowing their snow across the road into this driveway.


So your customer's driveway is under the snow trails that the guy left behind? How could anyone think that's okay??

Had you already plowed the driveway or were you just showing up to do it?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Camden;1554148 said:


> So your customer's driveway is under the snow trails that the guy left behind? How could anyone think that's okay??
> 
> Had you already plowed the driveway or were you just showing up to do it?


Yes there is a driveway under there, somewhere. It's paved too. I have no idea why someone would think it's ok.

I had not plowed it yet. It's near the end of my route, as she's an older retired woman that doesn't not have to be out early. I may move it to the front end for the next storm to see what the neighbor does if I've already plowed it. The biggest problem, aside from leaving the mess on the driveway, is all the extra snow added to the piles. It is a small yard already so there is not a lot of room to push extra snow.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

The 350 looks like it is a tank with those tires, and some weight.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

MSS Mow;1554278 said:


> Yes there is a driveway under there, somewhere. It's paved too. I have no idea why someone would think it's ok.
> 
> I had not plowed it yet. It's near the end of my route, as she's an older retired woman that doesn't not have to be out early. I may move it to the front end for the next storm to see what the neighbor does if I've already plowed it. The biggest problem, aside from leaving the mess on the driveway, is all the extra snow added to the piles. It is a small yard already so there is not a lot of room to push extra snow.


I had a guy push some snow across one of my driveways and left trails all over it, not as bad, but similar. I was still plowing the lot so I watched him as I was plowing, waiting for him to clean it up. I went over before he was finished and said "You're going to clean up those trails before you leave, right?"

He says, "Oh yeah, I was planning on it, I usually end up cleaning up behind you blah, blah, blah.".

I said "Good, because I have had to clean up behind you several times and we don't leave snow in someone else's driveway so no you haven't cleaned up behind me or my guys."

Try to catch him sometime. The other alternative is to catch the guy and tell him you will plow every flake of snow from your drive and the road into the entrance to his customer if he can't\won't clean it up. I've done that before with just as good results.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

GMCHD plower;1554377 said:


> The 350 looks like it is a tank with those tires, and some weight.


It is, as long as we keep it out of the ditch!! :laughing:



dfd9;1554685 said:


> I had a guy push some snow across one of my driveways and left trails all over it, not as bad, but similar. I was still plowing the lot so I watched him as I was plowing, waiting for him to clean it up. I went over before he was finished and said "You're going to clean up those trails before you leave, right?"
> 
> He says, "Oh yeah, I was planning on it, I usually end up cleaning up behind you blah, blah, blah.".
> 
> ...


My customer had a chat with him so we'll see how it goes the next storm. If he does it again, I will return all his snow to his yard. I'm done being the nice guy.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

Damn that's alot of snow!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

MSS Mow;1554710 said:


> It is, as long as we keep it out of the ditch!! :laughing:
> 
> My customer had a chat with him so we'll see how it goes the next storm. If he does it again, I will return all his snow to his yard. I'm done being the nice guy.


Add a little extra snow from the road too. If you're going to plow someone in, go all out!


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Make sure he needs a pay loader to get out . :laughing:


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Specs on the 350? Lift? Tires? Spacers?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

peteo1;1554783 said:


> Add a little extra snow from the road too. If you're going to plow someone in, go all out!


 Thumbs Up



xgiovannix12;1554810 said:


> Make sure he needs a pay loader to get out . :laughing:


 Oh he will. 



ByDesign;1554860 said:


> Specs on the 350? Lift? Tires? Spacers?


No lift/spacers. Tires are Goodyear Duratracs, studded. Truck is a 2001 Ford F350 XL. No bells/whistles. It does have the 7.3L Diesel with only about 45000 miles. Flat bed dump.


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

Stock size tires?


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice trucks and nice pics.

It is absolutely insane how people lose bearing on what is right and wrong when the snow starts flying; how in the world is it ok to push snow across the road, up onto another person's property like that? I would give the guy something in writing, telling him that you'll start billing him at his expense to remove the snow.

Ideally, it would be best to return all the snow to their site (I'm running around in a backhoe and believe me, Ive wanted to do that before) but you have to remember, you have no idea who you're messing with these days.


----------



## fairrpe86 (Nov 22, 2009)

Here in Colorado it is illegal to push snow across a public road unless you are the city, state, county, municipality,etc. or a contractor for any of those jurisdictions. I don't know how many times each storm you see it happening or piles that show it has happened.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope we are all looking for places to put the snowThumbs Up


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice pics i like that flat bed ford


----------



## ByDesign (Sep 2, 2011)

fairrpe86;1557816 said:


> Here in Colorado it is illegal to push snow across a public road unless you are the city, state, county, municipality,etc. or a contractor for any of those jurisdictions. I don't know how many times each storm you see it happening or piles that show it has happened.


Hmmmm...You sure about this>? I work in Denver and this is done all the time. I push snow wherever I have room to push it. As long as its not affecting other drivers or people, I highly doubt its an issue.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

fairrpe86;1557816 said:


> Here in Colorado it is illegal to push snow across a public road unless you are the city, state, county, municipality,etc. or a contractor for any of those jurisdictions. I don't know how many times each storm you see it happening or piles that show it has happened.


It's illegal here as well, but everyone does it. No one ever says anything unless you leave a mess in the road. I do it in several areas where I have no choice but I have permission from the proper land owners and I do not leave a mess anywhere.



Morrissey snow removal;1557903 said:


> nice pics i like that flat bed ford


Thanks!


----------

